# Anti-inflamitory foods/meals,info



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

Hope I get some response here . I notice that several people have mentioned anti-inflammatory foods. i've been interested in this for a while. I thought maybe I could pick your brains as to what foods and meals you use. I have a hard time not having bread or grain. They have always been called the staff of life.


----------



## Use Less (Nov 8, 2007)

Avoiding wheat makes a difference if you have gluten intolerance. I have some inflammatory problems, but gluten allergy was ruled out. If you don't feel substantially better after avoiding gluten for a few weeks, that suggests gluten isn't your problem. A doctor can probably confirm this with some kind of allergy tests. Those who are gluten-intolerant can eat other kinds of grains. What sorts of inflammatory disease symptoms do you have? That could point you towards what you might avoid and what you might add to your diet to feel better. Sue


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

Don't really have any symptoms of any disease. They say its a good way to go for arthritis and the like which is setting in a little at times. I like the concept of the fact that keeping your body in a alkaline state helps prevent disease. I kinda want to hang around a few more decades and still fill chiipper


----------



## Kee Wan (Sep 20, 2005)

Look into a "Nightshade-free" diet. There is some rather good evidence that it is successful at treating some kinds of inflammatory illnesses.


----------



## Ann Mary (Nov 29, 2004)

Check out tumeric & ginger caps...both used for anti-infl.....and nettle tea is used in allergy and arithritus situations....and for lots of other things as well. SOme people take and open one ginger cap and one tumeric cap,...fill each one with half of the other, recap and take daily. They work well together. I just take one of each.


----------



## annabella1 (Feb 11, 2003)

The nightshades are potatoes, tomatoes, peppers hot and sweet (not black pepper), and eggplants. Avoid them they cause inflammation. It has helped me a lot.


----------



## blue gecko (Jun 14, 2006)

Foods that are dark red, purple and blue contain high amounts of anthocyanins which are highly anti-inflammatory. These are the qualities of the fruits used in those "miracle" anti-inflammatory drinks they charge you and arm and a leg for. I'm not saying they don't work, they are just very expensive. So incorporating foods like red/purple grapes/raisons, plums/prunes, blueberries, cherries, beets, tomatoes, strawberries, etc can be helpful. If you need something stronger you can get the powder form of some of the tropical fruits used in those drinks i.e. Noni, Assai, etc.

Some foods can actually cause inflammation due to their high concentrations of arachadonic acid. Arachadonic acid is converted to inflammatory prostoglandins. Foods with high concentrations include organ meats, eggs, beef, pork (red meats). This is not to say you shouldn't eat them, you might however consider eating less of them and making sure you balance your diet with foods that are anti-inflammatory.

Eating foods rich in Omega 3 (cold water fish) and foods that contain high amounts of vegetable oils (avacados, nuts, olive oil etc) are converted to prostiglandins with a much lower inflammatory value, a definite plus.


----------



## culpeper (Nov 1, 2002)

Herbs which have some anti-inflammatory properties include:

Aloe Vera, Arnica, Ashwagandha, Black Cohosh, Calendula, Catâs Claw, Chamomile, Chicory, Cleavers, Cranberry, Devilâs Claw, Elder, Eyebright, Eucalyptus, Fennel, Feverfew, Gentian, Ginseng, Liquorice, Marshmallow, Meadowsweet, Reishi, Passionflower, Pawpaw, Rosemary, St Johnâs Wort, Violet, Wild Yam, Willowbark, Witch Hazel. Wormwood.

Some you eat, some you don't! It's just a list. All these herbs have multiple properties - some you want, some you don't! If you're not allergic to it, Aspirin is as good an anti-inflammatory as you can get. It originally came from both Willowbark and Meadowsweet.


----------



## Mrs.T (Feb 12, 2008)

I read somewhere that there seems to be a correlation between pork and arthritis, so I thought I'd give it a whirl. I gave up my beloved bacon and sausage and the arthritis in my knee rarely ever bothers me. 

I did find an alternative to sausage---got some sausage seasoning from the butcher at the grocery store and add it to our ground beef. I don't feel quite so deprived now!


----------



## Murron (Oct 17, 2007)

TNHermit - Just my .02 here... I tried a gluten/wheat free diet and honestly, I did feel a whole lot better. Over the summer I was having a lot of tummy trouble, and after a bunch of testing (including the good 'ole colonoscopy!), my doc suggested going gluten free, despite a clean bill of health and no celiac diagnosis. I've kinda fallen off the no-wheat-wagon, and I just don't feel as "well"... And then I was reading about the inflammatory properties of gluten the other day... Hmmm. 

There are lots of folks that comment on the benefits of eliminating HFCS from their diets, and also those that enjoy the rewards of eating macrobiotic. Perhaps experimenting with different foods and/or supplements may lead you to the one that "clicks" with your body and lifestyle?


----------



## M.Plessner (Mar 1, 2008)

Tumeric is a really good one and relatively safe for everyone to use. Also adding an Alpha-Lipoic supplement can help as well. Bromelian found in pineapple is also a safe product. I have CTS and when it acts up I take the above and supplement w/ a B-Complex vitamin but only for a few months w/ the B vitamin since any longer can do damage.


----------

